# Kabelstruktur Gebäudeautomatisierung



## Lenz (22 September 2017)

Hallo liebe Community!

im nächsten Jahr steht der Hausbau an und ich befasse mich schon langsam mit dem Thema der Verkabelung.

Es wird 2 Zentralschaltschränke im Keller geben und verkabelt wird im Stern (Alle Möglichkeiten sind so für die Zukunft offen).
Aber wie ist die Sternverkabelung am geschicktesten?

- Alle Schalter/Steckdosen einzeln zum Schaltschrank
- Ein Sammelkabel pro Raum und dort in einem Unterverteiler verteilen 

wie habt ihr es gemacht?

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten !

Gruß,
Philipp


----------



## ohm200x (22 September 2017)

Hi,

Cool. Du weist noch nicht recht wie du verkabeln sollst, aber zwei Schränke stehen schon mal fest. [emoji6]
Nix für ungut. 

Schau mal in den Thread: Hausautomatisieren erste Gedanken und viele Fragen

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...-forum.de/showthread.php?t=89144&share_type=t

Da ging es unter anderem auch um die Verkabelung. 
Und ich hab dort auch drei Projekte mehr oder weniger ausführlich beschrieben. 

Kurz:
Rollläden je eine eigene Leitung.
Steckdosen üblich eine 5x1,5, braun "Dauerplus", schwarz und grau (ggf.) schaltbar. 
Einige Verbraucher direkt ne 3x1,5 (Kühlschrank, Mikrowelle,.... TV-Ecke)

Inputs:
Nebenräume - Xx2x08 J-Y(st)Y direkt auf die Beckhoff. 
Andere Räume KNX Raumkontroller (ZennIO) plus reguläre Taster auf Handhöhe (über Eingänge an den Kontrollern)
Bewegungsmeldern in Fluren / Treppenhaus 

Garage: Abgesetzter Buskoppler für Taster und Relais in Unterverteilung. 
Spelsberg hat da Feuchtraumverteiler mit zusätzlichem Bauraum unter der Abdeckung

Gruß ohm200x 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lenz (22 September 2017)

Servus!

Ja, 2 Schränke stehen ziemlich fest.
1x Steuerung + evtl. ein "paar HE" Netzwerk im 19" Schwenkrahmen (die kommt aber evtl. auch in einen kleinen separaten 19" Schrank)
1x Leistung
Das ist aber nicht grad nicht das Thema 

Den genannten Thread kenne ich, weshalb ich auch die Stern-Struktur erwähnt habe.
Es geht mir auch weniger um die Eingänge (Sorry, hatte ich so nicht geschrieben).

5x1,5 (bei >3er Kombi 7x1,5) zu jeder Steckdosenkombi, hatte ich auch gedacht.
Aber sollen die wirklich alle einzeln zum Schrank, das wird doch eine Bodendeckende Kabelschicht an Rohren, oder... ?
Sagen wir: ca.5 Steckdosenkombis/Raum auf einen UV und dann ein z.b. 12x2,5 zum Schrank, macht das aus eurer Sicht Sinn?
2,5mm² -> gemeinsamer N (Absicherung und Selektivität habe ich im Griff)
Den UV mit Federzugklemmen und dann einfach Unterputz (muss man im Idealfall nie wieder dran). 

PS: Bin in der Industrieautomation tätig, wo ich einfach alles auf Trassen werfen kann. (Stelle mich daher im kleinen evtl. etwas blöd an)

Bin auf die Diskussion gespannt


----------



## mnuesser (22 September 2017)

lol... jetzt sag mir mal bitte was nen leistungsschrank bei dir zuhause macht? ich hab im keller nen 1200x 2000x600er Schaltschrank der grade mal zu 50% belegt ist, und ich hab alle Kabel in den keller zu diesem einen schrank gezogen... für wieviele Häuser hast du geplant? BHKW?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## GLT (22 September 2017)

Lenz schrieb:


> - Alle Schalter/Steckdosen einzeln zum Schaltschrank


Alles was dann geschalten werden soll - ja.
Bei den Schaltern indes fängt es schon an - willst Du alles mit SPS-Tastern machen oder lieber vernünftig mit Bus (KNX)?
Oder bist Du einer von den - ich bau alles redundant mit SPS+SSR+wasweißichnoch?



Lenz schrieb:


> 5x1,5 (bei >3er Kombi 7x1,5) zu jeder Steckdosenkombi, hatte ich auch gedacht.


Für was ein 7x? Ein 5x reicht - alles über ein und dieselbe Sicherung.



Lenz schrieb:


> Sagen wir: ca.5 Steckdosenkombis/Raum auf einen UV und dann ein z.b. 12x2,5 zum Schrank, macht das aus eurer Sicht Sinn?


Überhaupt nicht



Lenz schrieb:


> 2,5mm² -> gemeinsamer N (Absicherung und Selektivität habe ich im Griff)


Aber die Vorschriftenwerke eher nicht, oder?

Ich habe alles - wirklich alles im Stern.
Taster&Co ist mit Bustechnik gemacht - aber halt sternverkabelt.
Jede Steckdose/Steckdosenkombination hat seine eigene Absicherung u. ist 3x/5x separat angefahren.

Würd ich das so einem Kunden empfehlen? Bedingt - bei mir ist das "die elektrische Eisenbahn" u. da ich ohnehin alles selber machen kann (und auch darf ) mit nur geringen Kosten verbunden.


----------



## Lenz (22 September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Thema Schrankbau:
Kein Kommentar, da nicht Teil der Fragestellung.

@GLT
vermutlich hast du recht, das ich alles einzeln verlegen sollte.
Bei mir wird das wohl auch die "elektrische Eisenbahn"...


Wie sieht das mit der Kabelverlegung und den Rohren der Fußbodenheizung aus?
Kommt man sich da nicht recht stark in die Quere und muss evtl. öfters kreuzen?
Habt ihr da evtl. mal Baustellenfotos für mich ?
Die einzelnen Räume kann ich mir ja noch vorstellen, aber spätestens im Flur habe ich bis zum Schacht eine ganze Menge Kabel...


----------



## ohm200x (22 September 2017)

19" separat, gerne.

So gezählt habe ich drei Schränke.
6HE Rack 
Wandschrank 1400x600 für die Zähler. (Hatte ursprünglich PV Erzeugung, Haus Bezug, Wärmepumpe Bezug und Tarifschaltgerät. 
Letztere zwei sind seit paar Jahren raus. 
Und daneben steht ein 2000x750 Schrank. Das untere Drittel ist allerdings leer. Und im Sicherungsfeld mit 144 PLE ist auch nur die Hälfte belegt.

Haus hat 125 am Wohnfläche plus Keller. In Räumen ausgedrückt sinds 14 an der Zahl. 

Nochmal zum 5x1,5 für Steckdosen. 
In Kinder- und Schlafzimmer fahre ich nur mit einer dieser Leitung rein. Einmal im Kreis habe ich dann 4 bis 6 Steckdosen (teils Doppeldose) nach obigen Schema. 

In Küche und Wohnzimmer habe ich zwei bis drei solcher Kreise. Plus wie schon geschrieben in der Küche für jedes E-Gerät ne separate Leitung (+ Sicherung)

Beim letzten Projekt fahre ich tatsächlich "Last" getrennt vom "Rest". Liegt aber daran dass der Eli der die Hoheit über das ganz hat zu schnell war und schon mal schnell nen Kasten an die Wand gedübelt hatte bis ich mit meinen Wünschen kam.
Nun ist links ein Zähler, einmal NIX und dann das Lastfeld: 2x Reihenklemmen, eine Reihe für Relais und drunter drei Reihen für FI/Sicherungen. 
Da dran sind alle Steckdosen. 
Im höhengleichen Schrank daneben hängt zu unterst die SPS, dann diverse Netzteile (SPS, Sprechanlage, KNX, LED)
Drüber ne Reihe Sicherungen 
Drüber ne Reihe Relais. Und dann kommen Reihenklemmen.
In dem Feld laufen alle Leuchten zusammen.
Weil das Haus (mit Keller) vier Stockwerke hat gibt's im OG und DG nochmals kleine Unterverteiler mit Sicherungen, Relais und Reihenklemmen. 
Steuerleitung kommt aus dem Keller. Separater Buskoppler hätte zu viel Platz gebraucht und kaum ein Mehrwert gebracht. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lenz (22 September 2017)

> Nochmal zum 5x1,5 für Steckdosen.
> In Kinder- und Schlafzimmer fahre ich nur mit einer dieser Leitung rein. Einmal im Kreis habe ich dann 4 bis 6 Steckdosen (teils Doppeldose) nach obigen Schema.
> 
> In Küche und Wohnzimmer habe ich zwei bis drei solcher Kreise. Plus wie schon geschrieben in der Küche für jedes E-Gerät ne separate Leitung (+ Sicherung)



ja, so kenne ich das von früher auch.
Aber dann habe ich sehr wenig schaltbare Steckdosen im Raum.


----------



## ohm200x (22 September 2017)

Lenz schrieb:


> ja, so kenne ich das von früher auch.
> Aber dann habe ich sehr wenig schaltbare Steckdosen im Raum.



Gut, das kannst ja an deine Anforderungen anpassen.

Das Aquarium im Badezimmer bekam seine eigene Leitung mit 3 Relais. 
Aber sonst gibt es bei mir keinen Bedarf mehr als 2 Dinge (Stehleuchte?) in z.B. einem Kinderzimmer zu schalten.

Wie wäre es mit Digitalstrom?
Jede ihrer "Lüsterklemmen" ein ansteuerbares Schaltelement samt Strommessung!
Dann biste voll flexibel. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## GLT (22 September 2017)

Lenz schrieb:


> Wie sieht das mit der Kabelverlegung und den Rohren der Fußbodenheizung aus?
> Kommt man sich da nicht recht stark in die Quere und muss evtl. öfters kreuzen?.


Du weist schon, wo FBH-Rohre verlegt werden und wie ein Fußbodenaufbau aussieht?
Elektrorohre haben im Estrich bei den Heizungsrohren 0,nix verloren.
Wenn auf Rohbeton verlegt, ist es halt eine Sache mit der ganzen Dämmung - aber machbar.
Ansonsten legt man das gleich mit in die Betonbewehrung.


----------



## ohm200x (23 September 2017)

Lenz schrieb:


> .....
> Habt ihr da evtl. mal Baustellenfotos für mich ?
> Die einzelnen Räume kann ich mir ja noch vorstellen, aber spätestens im Flur habe ich bis zum Schacht eine ganze Menge Kabel...



Bilder? Da müsste ich tief graben. 

Zu den Ebenen im Bodenaufbau wurde ja schon was gesagt. 
Bei mir gibt's zusätzlich noch 80er Flachkanäle für die Lüftung die "stören"

Ich habe vom EG zum Keller 4 Durchbrüche und sammle die Leitungen mit 200er Kabeltrassen (wie in der Industrie) ein und fahre sie zum Schrank. 
Vom OG ins EG > Keller hab ich drei Schächte. 
Durch mehrere Durchbrüche hab ich mir dicke Bündel auf dem Boden (und in der Wand) gespart. 

Im EG musste ich in der Betondecke eine Querung mit der Lüftung einplanen.
Im OG untertunnelte ich den Kanal dank "Holzdecke" (also Boden) mit der Kreissäge nach Bedarf. 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## GLT (23 September 2017)

Wer Glück hat, dass er höhere Geschosshöhe bauen kann u. dann abgehängte Decken implementiert - hat seine flexibelsten Trassenwege für alles.

Wasser, Strom, Beleuchtungskonzepte, Lautsprecher,.... - alles ober u. in der Decke.


----------



## ohm200x (23 September 2017)

GLT schrieb:


> Wer Glück hat, dass er höhere Geschosshöhe bauen kann u. dann abgehängte Decken implementiert - hat seine flexibelsten Trassenwege für alles....



Abgehängte Decke, wenn nicht gerade ne Spanndecke (Folie), ist aber Geschmacksache.
Privat möchte ich sowas (was wir im Geschäft haben) nicht haben.

Hast du mal ein "schönes" Beispiel dafür?



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lenz (24 September 2017)

Ja, das mit der abgehängte Decke wäre gut.
Allerdings bauen wir im außenbereich auf einem Bestand mit Deckenhöhe von ~1900 neu.
Da müssen wir mit dem Landratamt schon um die heute "normale" Deckenhöhen kämpfen..
Wird also eher nix.

Daher wieder der Bodenaufbau:
Also erst Kabel und Lüftung (das gibt wohl schon genug Probleme).
Darüber dann die Isolierung, worauf die FBH montiert wird.
Dann Estrich drüber...

Habe wie gesagt keine Erfahrung mit der Kabelverlegung im Boden eines EFH.
Im Netz findet man zwar Fotos, aber nur schwer von so verrückten mit "Voll-automatisierung" .


----------



## Fabpicard (24 September 2017)

ohm200x schrieb:


> Abgehängte Decke, ...
> Hast du mal ein "schönes" Beispiel dafür?



Du kannst auch einfach wieder Rigips-Platten an einer Holzkonstruktion an die Decke spaxen, dann sieht es aus wie eine feste Decke 
(Und wenn man dann vor dem Spachteln und Streichen noch ordentliche Fotos macht, weis man auch wo man im Notfall leichter öffnen kann    )

MfG Fabsi


----------



## GLT (24 September 2017)

Im Geschäft habt ihr wohl Odenwalddecke - die mit dem schönen Raster?

Spanndecken sind sicherlich durchaus ansprechende Möglichkeiten - zumal die Unterkonstruktion entfällt, was baulich schwierige Situationen gut umschiffen lässt. Die optischen Möglichkeiten kennt ohnehin keine Grenzen mehr - Foto, Motiv, Himmel,....



ohm200x schrieb:


> Hast du mal ein "schönes" Beispiel dafür?



Das Netz ist voll von Gestaltungsideen - persönlich gefallen mir ja Konstrukte mit Tiefe (als Ebenen) - aber da sind Geschmäcker verschieden.


----------



## ohm200x (24 September 2017)

Fabpicard schrieb:


> Du kannst auch einfach wieder Rigips-Platten an einer Holzkonstruktion an die Decke spaxen, dann sieht es aus wie eine feste Decke



Hm, stümmt sowas geht auch. Da ging meine Fantasie mit "abgehängt" nicht weit genug.


----------



## ohm200x (24 September 2017)

GLT schrieb:


> Im Geschäft habt ihr wohl Odenwalddecke - die mit dem schönen Raster?



Wieder was gelernt. Namen gibts. Aber wenn man Branchenfremd ist kennt man das nicht. Lustig allerdings dass ich "aus der Gegend" komme und nix davon weiß. "Hidden Champions"!



GLT schrieb:


> Das Netz ist voll von Gestaltungsideen - persönlich gefallen mir ja Konstrukte mit Tiefe (als Ebenen) - aber da sind Geschmäcker verschieden.



Sicher richtig. Da ich wegen Geringen Kniestocks auf die Höhe achten musste habe ich ne Sichtholzdecke aus Leimbinderplatten. Statisch tragend bei nur 15cm Stärke.
Daher musste ich mich um sonstige Deckenkonstruktionen keine Gedanken machen.

Danke, auch an Fabsi, für die Anregungen


----------



## klnicol (3 Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
ein Bekannter von mir hat alles im Stern verkabelt, und zwar mit NYM 3x1,5. Alles, das bedeutet für jedes Licht, jede Steckdose und jeden Schalter eine eigene Leitung. 
Die Leitungen hat er dann in den Estrich gelegt und Sternförmig zum zentralen Schaltschrank geführt. Das Ergebnis war, dass sich die NYM- Leitungen in Richtung Schaltschrank immer mehr verdichten und am Schluss das ganze Bündel kaum mehr unter den Estrich passt.

Also habe ich mir ein anderes System ausgedacht:
Unter der Kellerdecke und auf dem Dachboden Kabelkanäle verlegt, von dort aus Leerrohre gerade nach oben (im EG) oder nach unten (im OG) zu den Anschlussstellen.
Jede Steckdose und jeden Verbraucher sternförmig zum Schaltschrank im Keller oder zum UV auf dem Dachboden mit einer schwarzen flexiblen Leitung verdrahtet. Jeden Raum mit EINER blauen und EINER grün-gelben Leitung angefahren und die Verbraucher dann in Linie angeschlossen.

Alle Schalter sind bei mir Taster, die mit 24V direkt auf die SPS- Eingänge angeschlossen sind. 
Besonderes "Schmankerl" sind elektronische 8-Fach- Taster mit LEDs von Jung. Die habe ich mit 20x0,2 angeschlossen. Die einzelnen Adern sind farblich gekennzeichnet und im Mantel nicht viel dicker als NYM.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## dast (4 Oktober 2017)

klnicol schrieb:


> Die Leitungen hat er dann in den Estrich gelegt ...



:icon_eek: ... ahhh, wer macht denn so was?!



klnicol schrieb:


> Jede Steckdose und jeden Verbraucher sternförmig zum Schaltschrank im  Keller oder zum UV auf dem Dachboden mit einer *schwarzen flexiblen  Leitung* verdrahtet. Jeden Raum mit *EINER blauen* und *EINER grün-gelben * Leitung angefahren und die Verbraucher dann in Linie angeschlossen.



Du weißt aber schon was du machst, oder? Kommt mir nämlich aufgrund deiner Ausdrucksweise nicht ganz so vor!
Was meinst du mit "schwarzer flexibler Leitung"? Leitungskennzeichnung?
Und dir ist schon bewusst, dass der Großteil der Schuko-Steckdosen und Schalter/Taster für starre Leiter (also NYM-J und H07V-U) gemacht sind.
Und Gedanken über Absicherung und Leitungslängen/-querschnitt hast dir auch gemacht?


----------

